# Using a Husqvarna 455 or 460 rancher in a chainsaw mill?



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*LJ,s

I'm looking to upgrade from my 50 cc Poulan Pro to a Husqvarna with a bit more power? I'm looking for a fellow LJ who might have used this set up, and/or opinions on the quality and durability of these saws.*

I know this is somewhat under-powered but it may be what I can manage? I've been working on my milling (mostly fixing my chainsaws) since June of this year, and I have learned some hard lessons.

What are your opinions on the Husqvarna saws and this situation?

*As always thanks for your constrictive input.*


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not able to comment on Poulan but Husqvarna is relatively equivalent to Stihl. You are going from 50cc to either 55cc or 60cc. I would suggest the 60cc as a minimum. I picked up a Stihl MS661 (91cc) last year with a 36" bar and it is unreal how much power this has on my chainsaw mill. Curious which mill you use.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got a Husky 359 and 385. I would recommend either. The rancher is a bit of a lower grade though. I tried the 359 once in my mill, it was pretty slow, which is in line with the 455 i think. Look into the 385 or 390. I think you'll be much happier.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

I am using a modified version of the Panther Pro.

How much did your 91 cc cost?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Don,,

What is the cost and cc of the Sthil saws?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Don,,
> 
> What is the cost and cc of the Sthil saws?
> 
> - DocSavage45


Mine are Husky's. 
http://www.baileysonline.com/Chainsaws/


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

They are expensive, but I plan on it lasting a lifetime.
List dealer price is $1200 but I got it during "Stihl Days" for $1000.
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms661cm/


----------



## jar944 (Jun 19, 2014)

Seriously consider a Dolmar/Makita 6400-7300-7900. Home depot sells off their rental 6400s every once in a while for relatively cheap prices. The 6400 is a long stroke 64cc saw, and because of that has more torque than the other 60cc class saws out there.

Additionally a 79 or 85cc top end fits right on, and can be had for $125


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't speak specifically to the 455 or 460 but I have a beam machine (as cheap as you can get) and I used it with my Husky 350 then my Makita DCS540 and while the Makita seemed to have a bit more torque, it was slow going with both through softwood. I acquired a Makita 6400 and the power is certainly much better, the torque is way better which allows me to go longer on a chain before having to sharpen it. While I do eventually want a band saw mill, the expense and more importantly the space it would take up aren't going to allow that to happen yet. At the local ABC rental (also a Stihl dealer) they had a MS880 with two tanks of gas through it for $1200 that included a 48" bar & chain. *VERY* tempting as it would power any chainsaw mill and also work well for felling bigger stuff. A band saw mill of the quality that I'm sure I do not want would be over $2000 and that's about what I figured I'd have tied up in a good mill, the saw, a few chains and a second, shorter bar.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Doc, I use a Husqvarna 460 with my Alaskan mill. I've got a 24" bar, a 28" bar, and a 32" bar (referring to the chain bars), but I mostly use the 24" and the 28". I know it's only a midsized saw but it seems to be adequate for the milling I've done. I've milled all or part of about 40 trees with it including large mesquites and osage orange. I think I paid $400 for that 460 with the 24" bar when it was on sale. A saw with twice the power it has would be more fun, but for the little bit I use it the price point of the 60cc saw seemed to make sense. I also use the "mini-mill" which cuts perpendicular to your reference surface if I am cutting on a really large tree I'll use that to cut the sides off the log off so I can get the alaskan mill around it. You can see I was doing that here on this sycamore log I was quartersawing. You can see that 460 peeking out on the left.








I didn't have the 32" bar when I did this tree but it would have been nice to have and I bought it right after that.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Everyone.

Been tracking your responses at work. Had a noshow AGAIN!


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Bob and Doc - here is a Sycamore I was milling this summer at my dad's place back in Ohio. The top of the tree was snapped off in a bad storm. I had to cut a bit of the trunk side off (seen in the photo) to get the mill to fit. This tree was huge. I slabbed it up and have it air drying at his place. Got a lot of quartersawn out of it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

Looks like you have gravity to help! LOL!


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Exactly. We used a tractor with a bucket to pull and lift it back onto the stump. Even just a slight decline in the angle from horizontal makes the milling almost effortless. Gravity and the pull of the chain feeds the saw into the wood.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy, Bob and all who commented.

I Just bought a reconditioned Rancher 460.

Price was in my pocket book. Hope Murphy wasn't in there at the same time.

Thanks! (I hope…LOL!)


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

That's great. Time to make some lumber!


----------



## Bookmatcher (Mar 19, 2017)

Tom and Co., thanks for creating this thread and comments.

Bob and Randy - I'm impressed with the pics of the milling you've done. Do you guys mill professionally? I had the thought that chainsaw-milling would be a fun side job, and more manageable than a portable bandsaw mill. Profitability might be a bit questionable, though. I'd love to hear your thoughts on how it's working out for you.

Regards,
Ben
Nockamixon, PA


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ben,

Sitting here watching Jimmy Diresta and being impressed. Don't think it's going to make you money unless you have a lot of physical energy. Matt Cremona on YouTube has gone from chainsaw to an incredibly big bandsaw mill.

I am limited in my endeavors, and I have tried to figure out how to do it cheaply. Time is then the issue. I have met Bob Anderton who is a great guy, and we got to know each other through this blog. LOL!

I also met Dallas who liked my cheap way and encouraged it. He really knew his way around chainsaws. He and Murphy taught me a lot.

My recommendation: Spend as much as you can on the saw. Learn about chainsaws and chains. Watch the issues others have on YouTube vs. success. Just saw Samari Carpenter critique on the bandsaw mill he bought. enlightening.

Check out other blogs here on LJ's for great information.

Most of all you have to be patient and persistent. LOL! I lack patience. GRRRR! LOL!

Best of luck!


----------



## japeabody (Mar 18, 2012)

Tom-

Just stumbled upon this post; I know it's a bit old, but how were your results with the 460 Rancher?

I have some black cherry logs sitting on my parents' property that I'd like to try milling. The largest is about 9 feet long and tapers from 24 to about 20 inches. Do you think a 460 would be up to the task?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jason,

The saw is adequate to the task. Bob Anderton has milled a few logs. the size of the bar and the quality of it is also important. 50 cc is a bit inadequate. I burned up my Poulan Pro 50 cc saw by being too impatient and using the wrong ratio in the 2 cycle oil.

Ripping chains are best but a few folks who are knowledgeable are able to reset and sharpen a crosscut blade To rip cut The ripping chain has fewer teeth but more aggressive to remove the wood from the cut. Patience is important in the process.

A 460 is better but costs a bit more. I was able to mill black walnut which had aged with a 26 inch bar. Helps to be cutting on a down slope.

Good luck!


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

> *LJ,s
> 
> I m looking to upgrade from my 50 cc Poulan Pro to a Husqvarna with a bit more power? I m looking for a fellow LJ who might have used this set up, and/or opinions on the quality and durability of these saws.*
> 
> ...


this is a bad Idea, these saws do not have near enough power.


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

I have burnt up several 460 stihl's with my mill and finely have not killed a husky 395 xp saw, and have cut a lot of wood with it. I really like it because it seams that the huskys tolerate higher RPM than the stihl saws


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Murphy is a wonderful teacher if we remember his lessons? LOL!


----------



## japeabody (Mar 18, 2012)

Appreciate the feedback! I'm also getting quotes from some portable sawmill operators in the area, just in case. But since I just got permission from my neighbor to cut firewood on his lot, I'll be buying a saw pretty soon anyway. I figure if I can get one big enough to handle an occasional milling job, then I ought to. Thanks again!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jason,
Depending on your mechanical knowledge you might check craigslist or eBay . I saw an ad for CPO outlets and I have purchased rebuilt from them before which is where I bought my Rancher. If you live near to a big city Craigslist may be a good option. Torque and hp will get you through most log cutting. The rancher series is not really a logging saw.

Good luck!


----------



## arthurhopkins (Jun 19, 2019)

I like using Husqvarna, fuel-efficient X-Torq engine, and low vibration but noisy. I want to change my chainsaw 
with a less noisy chainsaw and according to this post, Zombi ZCS5817 the best choice.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, saw someone responded to this posting!

Checked out the post on the ZCS5817

*authurhopkins*, Electric chainsaws offer a number of qualities. Saw one YouTube video where it was adapted to a mill. Cutting logs across grain is less stressful on the saw. Makita seems to be the pro's go to electric saw. Fairly expensive but durable? Newer saws are coming out with Lithium Ion batteries. Again not a milling saw.

Depending upon intended use and frequency my old Poulan 50 cc was a great yard saw. Have a WorX 18 inch 4 hp rated that gets a garden workout.

I always wear ear protection and other protection which reduces noise.

Good luck!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Haven't posted in awhile. Got a saw that was to much for me. 106 cc! small motorcycle ! If I were in my 30's I might give it a go. I'm trading it to a sawyer for milling a large walnut tree that was dropped off . After a year I found someone willing, got a price and we're going to barter My saw for the milling of my logs and hopefully some milled wood in addition,

*11K views! OMG! LOL!*


----------

